# 不以为然



## SuperXW

「不以为然」
这个词究竟表示「不认为是对的，认为是错的」呢？还是表示「不以为意，无所谓，不重视」呢？还是两个意思都有呢？还是不同的地方和时期有不同解释呢？

「对这种说法，此机构发言人不以为然。」
理解1：对这种说法，此机构发言人认为是不对的。
理解2：对这种说法，此机构发言人不重视，无所谓。


----------



## Ghabi

對我來說是第一種喔，類似「嗤之以鼻」，只是婉轉一點。我自己好像沒有聽過人將「不以為意」說成「不以為然」，如果讀到了，也只會認為是打錯了字，但大概有人將兩者混同吧。


----------



## xiaolijie

> 對我來說是第一種喔，類似「嗤之以鼻」，只是婉轉一點。


我也这样地认为呢。


----------



## SuperXW

那是北京那边常见的说法，也许是「错误」的。
百度百科上还特地列举出来：

常见错误　　
常误用为“不以为意”，表示“不放在心上”“无所谓”。 　　
我们希望各级政府科学理财，让每个孩子都能接受教育，万不可不以为然。（此句即把不以为然理解为不放在心上。）

我们平时口语中也常把它当成「不以为意」。
「你看他，一副吊儿郎当，不以为然的德性。」
「你别把这事不以为然，这可是大事。」
……这么说来是用错的。


----------



## baoqi

我也认为是第一种呢。


----------



## Ghabi

SuperXW said:


> 那是北京那边常见的说法，也许是「错误」的。


假如這是主流用法，自然沒有不妥了，當然還要聽聽其他地區的朋友怎樣說。但您們在北京依然說「不以為意」嗎？還是「不以為然」已經排擠、取代了「不以為意」？


----------



## 南島君

各位： 

我的理解是，這成語的結構應該是：
不以 _pro_ 爲如安=然
字面意思是「不 以/當 (某)是像這樣」、「不認爲(某)是這樣」。它的原義應該是第一種，不過不知道從什麽時候開始被用在第二種語境上[沒查]。

原義只是表達不贊同，*不強制但**容許*帶有輕蔑的語義徵性。這是導致它語義變化的主要原因。


> 類似「嗤之以鼻」，只是婉轉一點。


個人覺得婉轉或輕度的「嗤之以鼻」，無可避免帶有少許「不以为意，无所谓，不重视」的意味，已經不是單純的「不贊同」。
所以我覺得我們現在口語說的是已經跟「不以为意」混了，屬於第二義。

當然我尊重成語辭典的立場——他們的任務是為古書的語言作解釋。但我們（我）現在已經不用「我不以爲然」來説「我不贊同」/「我不認爲是這樣」（好吧，也許有人這麽說），反而
當我們（我）說「你别把这事不以为然」的時候，我們（我）的意思是比較接近第二義的。這時候，我們沒必要貴古賤今。

以上我的淺見。

lc

+ps. 其實很多語言演變都是從說錯開始的。
++ps 好像只有我覺得是第二種 = =||


----------



## 南島君

南島君 said:


> ……
> 但我們（我）現在已經不用「我不以爲然」來説「我不贊同」/「我不認爲是這樣」（好吧，也許有人這麽說）



更正：我想了想，覺得還是有些人會這麽說。所以我不得不承認我們（我）當代口語/書面語中的「不以为然」兼有兩個意思，一個略爲存古，一個比較有當代口語意味。
lc


----------



## Ghabi

南島君 said:


> 這時候，我們沒必要貴古賤今。


沒有貴古賤今呢（我們以前也討論一些習語的意思如何改變，譬如這個舊帖），只是不清楚這是否主流用法，所以要聽聽不同地區朋友的意見。你是意思是說這是台灣的主流用法，對吧？


----------



## SuperXW

我跟南島君的經驗和用法一樣，呵呵。看來這個詞在北京和台北，都經歷了一定程度的詞義轉變，不過這變化程度不是很大，有人還堅持沿用古意，而有人就當成「無所謂」
使了。
@Ghabi，北京口語中相當少說「不以為意」，常常會說「不以為然」。


----------



## 南島君

我想我個人是這麽說。明天得捉幾個朋友來問問。關於貴古賤今，我只是自我澄清，沒事。
剛才搜了一下網路，可以看到臺灣網頁好像第一、第二種用法都有：

部落格文章1 介於第一、第二義
部落格文章2 第二種意思（作者臺灣人，不知道她目前在哪？看到她提日本和馬來西亞，沒很仔細看）
論壇討論 第二種意思
.....其他
網路來源不完全可信，僅供參考。

lc


----------



## Ghabi

順便問一下：有時候人們會說「深以為然」，不知道你們用不用呢？用的話，是作「很在意」解或是「很贊成」解呢？


----------



## SuperXW

Ghabi said:


> 順便問一下：有時候人們會說「深以為然」，不知道你們用不用呢？用的話，是作「很在意」解或是「很贊成」解呢？


只用作书面语，当「很赞成」解~


----------



## xiaolijie

不是，而是： 深深地认为是这样（自认为的确如此）
（The reply is taken from the net ）

Cross-posting with SuperXW. My reply is to post #12.


----------



## bamboobanga

Could be both.


----------



## katherine_Zhong

我觉得是根据不同的语境决定的。
听你这么一列举， 的确是有两层意思， 但是加入到具体语境中，感觉 应该是第一种意思： 对这种说法，此机构发言人认为是不对的。


----------



## Clement_Sun

我是北方人，“不以为然”一般是表示“不当回事”。还真没听说过任何同学把“不以为然”当做“不赞同”的。（基于我在北京，湖北，湖南，山东，上海几所高校的生活经历以及旅游经历。）

文言文中，不以为然，是“不赞同”的意思。不过这种过渡，很可能在某些方言里面还有残留。


----------



## BODYholic

SuperXW said:


> 「不以为然」
> 理解1：对这种说法，此机构发言人认为是不对的。
> 理解2：对这种说法，此机构发言人不重视，无所谓。



若引经据典的说，无可置疑的「不以为然」应该是表示不认为是对的(理解1)。但是，在实际应用时语气或含义一般都会略带轻视(即理解2)。我是认为两者的诠释都有一丝微妙的联系。


----------

